# Nerf 6!!!



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah, ah! we know what you're thinking! Is it NERF 6 already, or just 5? Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, we sometimes lose track ourselves!

But being that this is the New England Herf, the best damn herf in the world, and if you miss it you might as well blow your head clean off, you‚ve got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?"

Damn right you‚re lucky!! NERF 6 is coming!!!! The NEWK [bostnbill, rockridge, madal, we miss ya wacco] rounds up the bad guys on Saturday, March 3, 2007, 12-5 PM, at Churchill‚s Lounge in Boston. You Callahans won‚t believe this year's showdown -- smokes, celebs, stuff, smokes, raffles, smokes, surprises, did I say smokes? So? You ready?

Register by email: madal56 AT hotmail DOT com 
Please only one board/email per member, identify the board you're registering on.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

I wouldn't miss this for the world

Frank
email sent


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

will there be clam chowder?  But in all honesty have as great time fellas!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Registered ! :cb :ss


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

As a proud member of the New England Wrecking Krewe (NEWK) I can only tell you that we do it up right, and that BOTL from around the country have attended in years past. Seriously, people from Maine to Florida have made it in the past, so, regardless of where you live, if you can get away for the weekend, don't pass up this opportunity.

We've received RSVP's from Dallas and Cinci already. 

We expect to see about 80 of our closest friends again this year. 

And remember, the NEWK's favorite charity is Wednesdays Child, an adoption resource program, founded by CBS4 Anchorman Jack Williams, himself a cigar smoker. Jack will attend this year to conduct the raffle. Over the last 2 years we've raised $3000 for this most worthwhile cause. 

Don't wait, Register now. See you there.

Bill


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Registered! For the record, I don't plan on being there just til 5. 

Also, madal.. rewrite your email address to this: madal56 AT hotmail DOT com
Otherwise you'll have spam bots emailing you faster than you can edit this..


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Registered.

Cant wait for this one. WOOT WOOT :ss


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Registered & looking forward to it


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Can't seem to edit? Craig haven't received your email yet.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

MadAl,
You can't edit after a certain amount of time after posting. You can ask the Mod for this forum to edit something for you. I think Landers made a good point. Perhaps that should be changed
Frank


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Mods is that possible?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

MadAl said:


> Mods is that possible?


Done.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

You da MAN!!!

Thanks, and book a flight!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Topped for da man


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Frank,

We need those lounge seats ! 

This is going to be a big one I think.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Frank,
> 
> We need those lounge seats !
> 
> This is going to be a big one I think.


I couldn't agree more. Same time? You have my cell#


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> I couldn't agree more. Same time? You have my cell#


Of course I do. Maybe we can do Breakfast or dinner this time.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Registered and looking forward to it. See you all then.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Of course I do. Maybe we can do Breakfast or dinner this time.


hey hey me wanna play..........

I plan on getting there early.......

Seats for sale!! lol


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> hey hey me wanna play..........
> 
> I plan on getting there early.......
> 
> Seats for sale!! lol


You pitching a tent ????


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in....oh ya !!!!!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You pitching a tent ????


Is it that bad?? Like tailgating is nessecary???


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> Is it that bad?? Like tailgating is nessecary???


Just watch the fruit sales guys !!! :r


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You pitching a tent ????


That's more info then we needed to know


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> That's more info then we needed to know


Frank I sent you an email reservation ! :r


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Frank I sent you an email reservation ! :r


Got it, definitely doable. Just have to get a early start.. Any good Breakfast places locally? Or am I having coffee and bagels in my hotel room?

There prices went up an extra 50.00 this year from last years daily rate.. However, Its right next door, I could stumbled out and not miss it. My wife is close to shopping and may even stop in for a Ashton or Davidoff you never know.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I am definately jealous that I have to miss this. :sb 

I hope someone plans on taking a ton of pics!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> Got it, definitely doable. Just have to get a early start.. Any good Breakfast places locally? Or am I having coffee and bagels in my hotel room?
> 
> There prices went up an extra 50.00 this year from last years daily rate.. However, Its right next door, I could stumbled out and not miss it. My wife is close to shopping and may even stop in for a Ashton or Davidoff you never know.


I owe you and Anne Breakfast. Don't you worry. McDonalds is right downstairs from your hotel.

McMuffins on me ! :r


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

trainwrek said:


> I am definately jealous that I have to miss this. :sb
> 
> I hope someone plans on taking a ton of pics!


Don't know about this year, but last year we had a live web cam compliments of stonewall cadet.

You guys wouldn't believe some of the items we have commitments on as far as the charity raffle donations are concerned. Yeah baby!

Bill


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Glad to hear it bill! 

Hey, I have Friday nights off from now on, we should try and get together for an evening at that shop you mentioned. I plan on hitting Churchill's most fridays in the evening/afternoon at the very least, a change of scenery can be good sometimes


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I owe you and Anne Breakfast. Don't you worry. McDonalds is right downstairs from your hotel.
> 
> McMuffins on me ! :r


McMuffins for Anne and myself while you smoke a 70's era Monte 2? Something wrong here brother. :r If your buying, we want steak and eggs  j/k

Will stick to what we talked about yesterday.. We may have a straggler or two, not confirmed as of yet..
When it gets closer I'll touch base and give you the itinerary. If anything changes I'll call ya.

Frank


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Club Stogie is pretty well represented so far! Thanks for the registrations! 

Like BostnBill said, we have amazing commitments for the Charity Raffle, some from your Club Stogie brothers! Thanks to all.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Al, are you looking for donations from fellow BOTLs. I could donates some cigars if interested..maybe a 20 count sampler? Pm me if interested. thanks, hunter1127 ( Bruce)


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

hunter1127 said:


> Al, are you looking for donations from fellow BOTLs. I could donates some cigars if interested..maybe a 20 count sampler? Pm me if interested. thanks, hunter1127 ( Bruce)


Al, PM sent


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

hunter1127 said:


> Al, PM sent


Got your PM, back at you!

This board has been very generous with donations for Wednesday's Child, thanks so much!


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

We are getting an incredible response from everyone across the boards, and the Gorillas have been extremely generous, as Al said. 

This year shapes up to be the most dynamic event yet. We're talking EPIC here. 

It looks like we've got people coming from as far aways as Ohio, Texas and Florida, as well as all points in between. We've had offers of donations for Wednesdays Child from as far as Cal. Many have pledged financial contributions. How can you possibly give thanks enough to people who you've never met who've been so generous? 

Thanks again, the generocity shown is greatly appreciated, now REGISTER for the event if you haven't already done so. Hotel rooms are available at reasonable rates many within walking distance, and others just a short subway ride away. 

Bill


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Seeing as how Ryan and Craig made it to the NYC Herf, I may have to make it to this one!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Seeing as how Ryan and Craig made it to the NYC Herf, I may have to make it to this one!


Hope to see you! Where in CT are you (born in Bpt.)?


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Got a suggestion on another board to post those who have registered. Here's the Club Stogie list:

fpkjr
hunter1127
Landers
onlyonerm
Quint
rploaded

If your handle isn't there, and you're coming email me and I'll take care of it post haste.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Got a suggestion on another board to post those who have registered. Here's the Club Stogie list:
> 
> fpkjr
> hunter1127
> ...


You can add my name to maybe, I need to see what's goin' on then.

Also, I'm from New Canaan (near Norwalk/Darien).


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Had a client in New Canaan can't remember who it was, though!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Its tough getting old


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> Its tough getting old


Speak for yourself gramps.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Its tough getting old


Long as I can find Churchill's on the third right?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I just noticed BostnBill's address. Criminy, I lived in *Winthrop* before I moved down here. Hope you guys have a good one. If I was still in Winthrop this would have been an easy one to make. Have fun.

BillyBarue


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Speak for yourself gramps.


That's Mr.Gramps to you whippersnapper

I'll have no trouble finding it


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

billybarue said:


> I just noticed BostnBill's address. Criminy, I lived in *Winthrop* before I moved down here. Hope you guys have a good one. If I was still in Winthrop this would have been an easy one to make. Have fun.
> 
> BillyBarue


How long ago was that? Not sure how long he's lived there but...


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

MadAl said:


> How long ago was that? Not sure how long he's lived there but...


I drove out of Winthrop on the Friday of the '05 Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

billybarue said:


> I drove out of Winthrop on the Friday of the '05 Labor Day weekend.


So I think it is time for you to come back up here and visit the ol' neighborhood!


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

billybarue said:


> I drove out of Winthrop on the Friday of the '05 Labor Day weekend.


Hey Billybarue, I've been in Winthrop since 1970. I've always lived in the beach neighborhood, near Wave Way. If not smoking on the beach in the summer, I've been spotted smoking on the benches at the top of Pearl, by the flagpole. If you're ever back in the neighborhhod shoot me a pm. There's more than one cigar waiting to be smoked. Just come in the summer. Too cold to smoke on the beach in the winter.

Bill


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

bostnbill said:


> Hey Billybarue, I've been in Winthrop since 1970. I've always lived in the beach neighborhood, near Wave Way. If not smoking on the beach in the summer, I've been spotted smoking on the benches at the top of Pearl, by the flagpole. If you're ever back in the neighborhhod shoot me a pm. There's more than one cigar waiting to be smoked. Just come in the summer. Too cold to smoke on the beach in the winter.
> 
> Bill


We lived on Court Road about half way down on the "airport side" of the road. I was flying out of Logan and my wife was finishing up her last year of studies downtown at Beth Israel. We had a great time while we were there but if you remember that winter of '05 didn't we have three 24 inch snow falls in about 2 week intervals - you don't see that down here.

I always thought the Winthrop Arms should put a cigar room together - probably can't smoke indoors though can you? I wasn't smoking a lot while we were there. Pizza joint in the town center and the Italian place down by the beach, and the other Italian place on the corner by the garage next to the park right before you take a right turn heading for Shirley Heights - we ate there a good bit- I already forgot the names. Never made the jazz fest, and we loved it on Christmas eve when the Fire Department drove Santa around the town. If/when we leave here I think it will be back to Chicago. We were there for about a year before Boston. Both towns are great though. Wife's roommate from ND actually still lives in Winthrop - so ya never know we might make it back. Nothing like living in Boston when the boys won it all. All my Mom's relatives are from Western Mass - Holyoke, Chicopee, Ware, Springfield, and although it was a long time ago I grew up worshipping the sox.

Enjoy the NERF fellas - thanks for the memories,

BillyBarue


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

You gotta come up for a visit sometime.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MadAl said:


> You gotta come up for a visit sometime.


Sitdown is in order if he does. :ss :cb


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Sitdown is in order if he does. :ss :cb


Always in order! We're waiting Billy


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Topped for DA MAN


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

We're filling up! If you want to get in...


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Topped for the man


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Frank, do you think you convince any of those CT brothers organizing a Casino Herf to make the trek to Boston?


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Frank, do you think you convince any of those CT brothers organizing a Casino Herf to make the trek to Boston?


I'll try..


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Counts around 60 as of right now.

Gotta shoot you an email.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this one... Gotta go beg the wife... :ss


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

dunng said:


> I don't know how I missed this one... Gotta go beg the wife... :ss


that's what I've been trying to figure out. It's right next door to Fanueil Hall, if she wants to come.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Topped for MADAl and the Boston Krew


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Topped for MadAl and the BeanTown krew.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone want an Opus X signed by Carlito himself? How about a 9/11 commemorative Opus X? Perhaps a Humidor made by JJ Isaacson? How about a 1974 H Upman lonsdale, that's 33 years of age, not aged enough? How about a pack of pre embargo Cuban Regallies cigarettes? Fine Wine, booze? A gift ($100) certificate to Carmens Kitchen, one of Boston's premier Italian eateries, of which there are not one but three up for grabs!

All of these items and many many more will be auctioned and raffled off at Nerf 6. What's that? You haven't signed up yet? Better do so by Wednesday. 

Bill


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Closing registration 2/24


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This is getting closer.

I can tase another epic herf in the making.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> This is getting closer.
> 
> I can tase another epic herf in the making.


I believe your taste is spot on!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I suppose I'm too late to sign up for this then? Can I come anyway? :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> I suppose I'm too late to sign up for this then? Can I come anyway? :ss


Come, you will have a blast !

I can give you my cell # and meet you before hand if you want.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sure thing. I'll be driving out from New Haven, but that's only about 2hrs max. Not sure if Frank has my number or not, but I'm pretty sure Ryan and I think Craig do.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Sure thing. I'll be driving out from New Haven, but that's only about 2hrs max. Not sure if Frank has my number or not, but I'm pretty sure Ryan and I think Craig do.


PM sent


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Everything's shaping up perfectly – no snow!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry I cannot make it back to Boston for this one. I should be back in the area this spring though!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Sorry I cannot make it back to Boston for this one. I should be back in the area this spring though!!!


Call me Mike. We can have a herf when you get back here.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys I will be there manana........


If anyone needs a place to crash please PM me. I have room for a few....Wont be the Ritz but wife does leave out asprin and a glass of water.......Turn down service extra..........Again anyone is welcome.......

Pete if you want to park at my place and take the train in with me that is cool. In fact if you want to shoot in tonight (fri) and do some Partying let me know....You are always welcome at Casa De Rploaded........

Amenities.

In house workout facility
Air matresses and couches
Huge Humidor to meet your smoking needs.
One large energetic dog for morning jogs
Parking (with Valet if you have a v8 or better ) 
Snacks, and scotch filled truffles..... Hhaaha


Shoot me a PM and I will PM you my number etc.


Cant wait to see everyone......


-Ryan


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Someone have an address or something? I can't seem to find Churchill's in the yellow pages to get directions. Never mind - I found it through a bit of quick googling...


----------

